# Pictures<3



## falloftroy7 (Apr 19, 2006)

so what do you think? haha


----------



## herin (Apr 19, 2006)

Very nice backside, miss! I already told your man that I thought you were cute though.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 19, 2006)

I told her she was pay-site matierial. Hahah. Really though shes hot and I LOVE her.


----------



## falloftroy7 (Apr 19, 2006)

NintendoXcore said:


> I told her she was pay-site matierial. Hahah. Really though shes hot and I LOVE her.


:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 
and i love you


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 19, 2006)

falloftroy7 said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> and i love you



You're so beautiful.


----------



## herin (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh Jesus you two. . .don't make me get the hose!  Seriously you two are too cute!


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 19, 2006)

herin said:


> Oh Jesus you two. . .don't make me get the hose!  Seriously you two are too cute!



Lol, you can't help it when you've found true love.:wubu:


----------



## falloftroy7 (Apr 19, 2006)

herin said:


> Oh Jesus you two. . .don't make me get the hose!  Seriously you two are too cute!


 
lol i think i can contain myself but i agree with him. you just cant help it!


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 19, 2006)

falloftroy7 said:


> lol i think i can contain myself but i agree with him. you just cant help it!



Contain yourself? Haha. <333


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 19, 2006)

Not to interrupt, but you do look great in those tiny pics!




.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah you are very cute:smitten: and Core you are a very lucky man...later


----------



## TheMarno (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, quite adorable... almost as exciting as Fall of Troy. Hope to hear more from you guys.


----------



## Falling Boy (Apr 19, 2006)

GETTA ROOM! No really very cute.


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 19, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> GETTA ROOM! No really very cute.


No really, GETTA ROOM!


----------



## rudeboy (Apr 19, 2006)

haha, i was waiting for someone to say that


----------



## love dubh (Apr 20, 2006)

The knickers and the booty inside 'em are nice.

You're cute!


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 20, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> The knickers and the booty inside 'em are nice.
> 
> You're cute!


Moreso true in your case.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 23, 2006)

Was that a compliment to her or me? ::Braindead from College::


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 23, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Was that a compliment to her or me? ::Braindead from College::


'You' of course...


----------



## love dubh (Apr 23, 2006)

Aw. Why, thank ya!

You love my IWW membership card, don'tcha? It's REAL sexy, black and red.


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 23, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Aw. Why, thank ya!
> 
> You love my IWW membership card, don'tcha? It's REAL sexy, black and red.


Yep, you're such a tease in that sexy red lingerie


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 24, 2006)

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## Blackbean (Apr 24, 2006)

RVNBBQ said:


> I can't see the pictures.


Ah well, no food for thought then...


----------



## RVNBBQ (Apr 25, 2006)

but i need food!


----------

